# TRAIN STORAGE BOXES



## Frank6791 (Jul 12, 2017)

I wanted to know if anyone has used train storage boxes to store their trains. If so what kind and brand. Thanks.


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

When not in actual use, mine are stored in their factory boxes and squirreled away wherever there is space. And, again, that begs the age-old question about saving the original boxes. I save them for identification for my survivors or to be easier to sell. I do not harbor any ideas that he factory boxes add any value, but it is easier to ship stuff and to keep out dust, bugs and whatever comes along in the future. 

If I don't have a factory box in the first place, I usually purchase a trading card box and store them in it or them. You can usually find an appropriate size for what-ever O Gauge item you have to store.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I use baseball card boxes for my S scale. They have a 3 row box with dividers.
I think they are called a 3,000 card box. They cost around 3 bucks a piece.
I get 2 cars per row so each box will hold 6 cars. My American flyer steam engines 
fit 1 per row with tender attached. The boxes stack great. Visit your local baseball card shop and take some measurements with you. Like how long you need to get 2 cars per row.

Like BOB says they have different size boxes.

Hey Bob, I still have my weathertech box. LOL.


----------



## Frank6791 (Jul 12, 2017)

Bob S. Do you use a baseball card box. Thanks.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

I also store my trains in their factory boxes. Their stacked in a closet (and on the floor).


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

Frank6791 said:


> Bob S. Do you use a baseball card box. Thanks.


Frank, I do, when a factory box is unavailable. One box, one car or Loco. I get them on eBay.


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

mopac said:


> I use baseball card boxes for my S scale. They have a 3 row box with dividers.
> I think they are called a 3,000 card box. They cost around 3 bucks a piece.
> I get 2 cars per row so each box will hold 6 cars. My American flyer steam engines
> fit 1 per row with tender attached. The boxes stack great. Visit your local baseball card shop and take some measurements with you. Like how long you need to get 2 cars per row.
> ...


Al: That was a godsend for shipping the Southern Mikado. I guess it was actually a "factory box" albeit a different factory.


----------



## Frank6791 (Jul 12, 2017)

Pat and Bob, I will store them in the factory boxes like you said. Thanks.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Always keep the original boxes! I keep mine stored in bigger boxes under the layout. That way, you can get to any box quickly if you have to for whatever reason. 

I also keep whatever rolling stock I'm not using that are not on shelves, in those boxes as well.

Custom box stores are good places to find the right size box if you don't have the original. Sometimes, various sizes of shoe boxes can also be used.









Works for me.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I use trading card boxes after the originals get tossed. One nice feature is since they're all the same height and width, they all stack really neatly.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Very nice, John! :thumbsup:


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

I keep and use the factory boxes. I have purchased a few sturdy but generic boxes from a seller in Buffalo, NY who does local shows around here. I only know him as Larry. He has sizes for just about any train item. I bought a few for passenger cars that came without boxes and that I use on the club layout.

BTW I received my TCA Quarterly today. Paul Ambrose shows off some of his Post War collection which includes many original boxes.
Pretty impressive collection. 

To paraphase George Carlin's joke. 

There are two forms of collectors. Idiots and Maniacs. An Idiot is anyone who has fewer trains than you do. A Maniac is anyone who more trains than you do.
Paul is definitely a Maniac.

Anyone not familiar with the Joke just google George Carlin, Idiots and maniacs.

Pete


----------



## DJones (Oct 19, 2015)

As my collection of trains has grown, I have built more shelving but it is not longer enough. I now use the shelves engines that I do not have room on the layout for and store passenger sets of fright trains in plastic tubs made by Sterlite. They are 34 quart and measure 26 1/2 x 16 x 6 5/8 inches deep. I can store eight 18 inch passenger cars or 12 to 14 regular freight cars in each tub. I use old towels to separate cars so they do not get scratched. This works well for me since I do not like putting cars into or removing cars from their boxes.
I currently have six containers each with a set of passenger or freight or coal cars. I can pack or unpack a tub in three to five minutes. the tubs stack and sort of nest together so they are easy to store under the layout. 
This has helps me keep the layout from looking so cluttered with rolling stock.

Happy railroading,
Don


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

D. Jones; good idea. I keep mine in the original boxes but it's a pain putting them back in.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's getting them out and putting them back into the factory boxes that's such a pain. I keep locomotive boxes, but a lot of the smaller ones are in my impromptu boxes unless I have to ship them or I happen to sell one.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I made some boxes out of salvaged and/or leftover lumber scraps to store cars under the platform or in a cubby.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

That's cool Lehigh.


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

I have most of the factory boxes but last year my wife bought me the o scale hauler box for bringing rolling stock to the modular club shows. It’s nice sturdy good foam in my opinion a bit over priced for the amount of cars it can actually hold. Still I will prolly get myself atleast 2 more


----------



## lionellines (May 18, 2011)

I store my trains in plastic containers with locking lids. Between each car or locomotive, I place a long piece of cardboard to prevent them from contacting/damaging each other. I also place silica gel in each container to help regulate the amount of moisture.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice boxes, but making them is too time consuming. I just use ready-made ones, less than $4/ea. I get them in configurations for one, two, four, or five cars in various lengths.


----------



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

O scale Hauler for some of the stuff I have 2 of each size box. Big tubs with puppy training pads for cars and same for Locos some in Toolboxes.
Still have original boxes stored in the garage rafters 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

